# I have not dissapeared!



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I got a note from Youngdon this morning wondering where I was. So I figured I post here too, just to let you all know I've been fine and I haven't dissapeared!

I've just been so busy with school stuff I haven't had much computer time except for homework and email checking. I'm taking summer classes this semester, but I am nearly done with my Parks and Rec degree, so it'll probably be another year before I graduate.

Later this season I'll probably post more on here, but my summer class has been really intense with the homework and I don't want to keep distracting myself. But in September I'll be hunting and trapping again, so I'm sure I'll have pictures for you all!

So I haven't forgotten PredatorTalk, it's still bookmarked in Favorites list and I'm sure it always will be!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck with school and such !! Good to hear from you again.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Figured you were pretty busy, hope all is going well.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I was asking about you too...just concerned.

There are others who kinda just drop off and you always wonder what happened to them.

Glad to hear all is well...stay cool down there. We are enjoying your magazines.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear from you Ellie. You keep at the books.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Glad to hear your Ok and didn't dissapear----You have all your mounts done???? Plus school you are super Busy----enjoy the summer-----------sb*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW....you do know your are family here. Gotta check in


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I don't usually "dissapear" from forums without notifying people first. Things just got unexpectedly busy recently and I haven't really had much computer time. (I've got a day off today though) I got all but two customer's mounts done, and I won't be taking in much more work this summer because I really need to concentrate on my classes. Much as I dislike school, it's gotta get done! The two mounts that I still need to do (a turkey and a skunk), the customers are not in a hurry for them so I can take my time. I also have personal mounts I want to do, but they likely won't get done till later in the year.

Also, I made a page on my website with pictures of the different events where I've been selling fur. Not much on it right now, but I'll add to it each time I go somewhere to sell. I'm licensed to sell fur so its a great way to make some extra cash and meet potential new customers! 
http://www.willinghamstaxidermy.com/events_gallery.htm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see Ellie, you definitly concentrate on your classes. Priorities !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like you are busy with fur selling, school, and shool and well..more. Hope you are enjoying the summer heat. I hope the huricanes miss you !!!!

Drop in once in a while to say hi when you have a minute.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good to see Ellie, you definitly concentrate on your classes. Priorities !!


Hey Ellie--- Listen to what old mother hen says (youngdon)---Get that school'in done and you'll be glad you did.

Nice to see your still on with your family here on Predatortalk.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see you back too Cat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cat man is back...hope you had a good go of it. Ellie he too has been MIA (missing in action).

Don is right.

Back in the early spring my guys were complaining about having to work in the wet and cold...I told them, do you remember when your mother told you study and get good grades, they answered yeah. I replied, guess you did not listen.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw him back today, I don't know for how long, he may not be done with the roadwork yet, I'm not sure.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I got in late friday night for a vacation day this month, but I'm head'in back out in about 5 hours. I should be back in next weekend and I'll get to all the emails I have stacked up---a few of them are from PT friends.

Hey FLT--- maybe Chris will send you that poor little yote puppy he wacked for a LS mount:biggrin:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now there would be a good mount !

Chris did you flesh him out, in the freezer, or...left for the critters to knaw on ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe a hard find for a yote mannequin or whatever they are called--that small!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YA Just got to make the body-------cast it --carve it or wrap it----The time before mannequins were around we made them all--







OH!!!! thats way back-----But it can still be done and is







------sb-------ps Ellie I have 3 more Big Boy whitetails to do and some small game etc----than the door is closed --til fall--I'll post the one I did saturday ---Hit the Books*


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I actually have a coyote pup I'm working on, it was given to me last year by a nuisance trapper who was catching pups by denning. (This is a personal project, so will probably take a while to get it done!) it's true they don't make coyote forms that small, so I got a kit fox form, chopped off the head and carved my own coyote pup head using the measurements of the original skull. I will also have to make alterations to the legs of this form, since the kit fox legs are too narrow. The pup had thick, stocky legs. So it will take a bit of work, but I should be able to get it done before next year's state taxidermy competition, in which I hope to enter it.

Here's a picture of the form so far:

View attachment 3102


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very interesting FLT. What is the new head made of ?


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

The new head is made out of foam, from a peice of another form that I cut up. I basically just traced the skinned head on the peice of foam, cut out the general shape, and then sanded it down to match the shape of the head. I still need to do some detail work on it (the front of the snout still looks flat, and there are a couple of dents that I need to fill) but so far I'm happy with the way it's turning out. I'll be sure to post pictures once the pup is finished.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

FLTaxidermist said:


> I actually have a coyote pup I'm working on, it was given to me last year by a nuisance trapper who was catching pups by denning. (This is a personal project, so will probably take a while to get it done!) it's true they don't make coyote forms that small, so I got a kit fox form, chopped off the head and carved my own coyote pup head using the measurements of the original skull. I will also have to make alterations to the legs of this form, since the kit fox legs are too narrow. The pup had thick, stocky legs. So it will take a bit of work, but I should be able to get it done before next year's state taxidermy competition, in which I hope to enter it.
> 
> Here's a picture of the form so far:
> 
> View attachment 3102


 When competing are there categories such as yotes only, or is it an overall whatever you have vs whatever the competition did?


----------

